# Article - Natural Ways To Get Rid Of Fleas



## MrsAli (Jan 25, 2011)

This article has some great ideas, home recipies, cheaper formulas and less chemicals than a lot of comercial products. I have tried the tea tree method myself with my chi and had good success with it so far.

How to Get Rid of Fleas Naturally - wikiHow


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great! Anything that keeps us from putting pesticides/poisons into or on our pets is a good thing!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thanks for the tip


----------



## VannaMae85 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great advice! I was starting to get between a rock and a hard place trying to find something safe enough for both a chi baby, and a human baby (who will undoubtedly come in contact with anything I put on my chi)!


----------

